# River Run 2019



## KaGee

Gonna be a tough one this year...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2294396433957372


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Holy Guacamole! that is a warzone!


----------



## EnonEye

2 guesses - Syria in winter or momy!!


----------



## furtrapper

thanksfor the great video KaGee . it is truly amazing what mother nature can throw at up


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Thanks for video, very impressive!


----------



## ya13ya03

That's crazy. Lots of clean up to be done.


----------



## KaGee

Talk around that DNR may not clean up Buttonwood like the last time this happened.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

KaGee said:


> Talk around that DNR may not clean up Buttonwood like the last time this happened.


wow that would suck for all those guys going down for the walleye run


----------



## BFG

Yeah, I'm not fishing the Maumee this spring. Parking will be at a premium. Anglers will be even more crushed together than normal due to limited access. Boaters will have a lot of elbow room. The older I get, the less inclined I am to put up with that mess. No thanks.


----------



## squid_1

I took some pics going over the bridge at Perrysburg on the way to Saginaw couple weeks ago. Man that was alot of ice but it should be gone in time for the run.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

squid_1 said:


> I took some pics going over the bridge at Perrysburg on the way to Saginaw couple weeks ago. Man that was alot of ice but it should be gone in time for the run.


yea its not about the ice, its about how bad the ice tore up the park this year and they are talking about not fixing it right away...gonna make it hard to park


----------



## Raylaser

Yep, it's all gonna be about the parking and the limited access to the areas where you can park being overcrowded. Makes an already tense situation even more difficult. I will give it a shot early and late in the run but will probably avoid the peak due to overcrowding and dealing with guys who have a chip on their shoulders about lack of space and their perceived "rights" to squeeze in any 2 ft. space they can find between you and the next guy. I like to fish for fun and relaxation. I think it's going to be a tight fit down on the ole Maumee this Spring, IMHO!


----------



## LazyBones

I just called the Wood County Parks Department. They said due to the amount of ice they have not been able to assess all the damage. I asked if it will be open for the walleye run and she said it is not looking good.


----------



## Raylaser

Yeah, as I said, I think all of this is going to funnel everyone to the few "good" spots available.


----------



## sherman51

thanks for sharing the video with us. i'm glad I gave up fishing the Maumee yrs ago. it looks like its going to be a real nightmare this spring.
sherman


----------



## KaGee

Drove by Buttonwood tonight and the access road is closed.


----------



## Raylaser

Was at Jerome and River Rd. last night and River Road is close just downstream from the rapids. Parking will be at a premium but hopefully once the run gets underway people will walk a little to get to some of the "fishable" areas vs. piling up in an area right close to where they park.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea but if the parks closed where are they gonna park anyhow...theres nothing else around there


----------



## Raylaser

People will have to find places to park that are further away. I think some of the areas currently closed around the park areas will be partially opened at some point during the run but there will be a premium on close spots. Perhaps some land owners in the area will become entrepreneurs and charge a small fee to park on their property if they have the space. Hey, if someone wants to fish bad enough, they will find a solution. In any event, this is going to have a major impact on the local economy due to the limited number of people who will come from other areas to fish if they know they will have difficulty accessing the river. Reduced out of state license sales, reduced sales at Maumee Bait & Tackle, and reduced sales at local stores and restaurants. Hopefully the DNR and P&R will see that it behooves them to at least make some temporary repairs to help stave off some of the economic loss.


----------



## BFG

It took the State many months to fix the access road to Metzgers marsh after it was washed out last year. I don't see River Road, Buttonwood, etc. etc. getting cleaned up anytime soon. Folks seem to have a skewed perception of what the run does for the local economies of Perrysburg and Maumee. Only one company really benefits from the run, and that's Maumee Tackle. Sure, Schroeders makes a lot of money charging people to park their camper in the middle of their grass field and launch their boat on their gravel launch, and the Zapp guy probably does ok, and yep, Clarence prolly nets a few thousand over 6 weeks down there, but other than that, it's not like the hotels, bars, and restaurants in the area are full of river runners. If the walleye run truly meant anything to Maumee or Perrysburg you would see real boat launches with real access points. Instead, there is Orleans (hahahaaaa), Maple Street (and it's 15 parking spots) and the dirt ramp underneath 475 (and no real trailer parking). I used to believe the run generated tons and tons of money for the local economy...and after 30 years of fishing it I firmly believe that the vast majority of guys and gals down there are from within an hour drive of the river itself. Maumee and Perrysburg aren't getting a whole lot outta the deal except extra traffic on Conant street. I don't think it helps anyone but Maumee Tackle. Not bashing them, but they have the market cornered and the previous owner created quite the mystique around the run through the website. Add in he personally changed the way by which guys were fishing down there by mass producing floating jig heads in his shop, basically cornering the market because very few were willing to go to the length it took to make them. In the 80's and 90's, we all slung lead. We caught limits back then like we do now. Lots of places make and sell lead head jigs. You don't have to go to Maumee Tackle to get a bag of 1/2oz unpainted jigs. Virtually no place sold painted floaters like we use, and at $1.25 for 4.....that my friend is what you call capitalism at its best. Sure, the use of floaters decreased the amount of fish snagged in the back, belly and tail. Nobody kept those fish back then, and nobody keeps them now. What it did was increase the number of outside-in fish that are hooked and kept. And before anyone loses their proverbial bowels on me....I know that walleyes will hit the floater and have it in their mouth, just like they would a 3/8oz. jig in 1994 and just like they do with a 1/8oz. jig in the Sandusky in Fremont in 2019. But hey, nobody is getting a ticket for an outside in fish. Nobody. You'll get a ticket for littering, double-dipping, or having beer in your truck in a park. You won't get a ticket for an outside in fish where the hook is in the thin skin between the cheek and gums. 

I catch about a dozen or so walleyes a season with the hook perfectly through the nostrils. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to see what is going on under the water. 

Good luck and be safe. That river is no joke.


----------



## KaGee

BTW... Orleans Park is closed... Right now it's an ice rink.


----------



## normd

Yep, Orleans Park has shoreline icebergs that are at least 8ft tall. Kinda awesome actually.


----------



## Northern Reb

BFG said:


> Folks seem to have a skewed perception of what the run does for the local economies of Perrysburg and Maumee. Only one company really benefits from the run, and that's Maumee Tackle.


Sorry, but I have to disagree. I live less than an hr away (45 min one way) and consider myself an average fisherman and if everyone spends as much as I do then there is no doubt the local economy benefits from it. 

I bought a new reel last yr, a pole the yr before, new waders 2 yrs ago all from Bass Pro. I purchase gas, ice, food/drink when there for the day, camping and parking at Schroeders, tackle etc etc. One weekend trip cost me a couple hundred alone between booze, food and lodging.

I spend hundreds of dollars myself every yr and I'm one of many thousands of fisherman, many of whom spend a lot more than me. Between lodging, gas stations, restaurants, stores, law enforcement citations etc a lot of people are benefiting from the run.


----------



## Raylaser

Northern Reb said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree. I live less than an hr away (45 min one way) and consider myself an average fisherman and if everyone spends as much as I do then there is no doubt the local economy benefits from it.
> 
> I bought a new reel last yr, a pole the yr before, new waders 2 yrs ago all from Bass Pro. I purchase gas, ice, food/drink when there for the day, camping and parking at Schroeders, tackle etc etc. One weekend trip cost me a couple hundred alone between booze, food and lodging.
> 
> I spend hundreds of dollars myself every yr and I'm one of many thousands of fisherman, many of whom spend a lot more than me. Between lodging, gas stations, restaurants, stores, law enforcement citations etc a lot of people are benefiting from the run.


I think you are spot on here Northern!! Too many cynical people out there who want to always look at the Walleye Run as "not a big deal" for our area. Even the local guys spend money in the Maumee/Perrysburg area that would not be there if not for the RUN. IMHO


----------



## KaGee

Warning for potential boaters... There is a huge tree trunk middle of the river just off Orleans Park. Not sure how visible it will be at normal river levels. 
Orleans Park is still closed.
Driving by Buttonwood over I-475, what a disaster. Some of the ice has melted down and you can see the resulting mess.


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks for the updates. I live near Dayton and usually bring my 14 ft boat, 9.9 up once in April. Put in at the little ramp behind a police shooting range, up river from New Orleans... don’t know what it’s called? Hoping I don’t have any new issues there after all the flood damage.


----------



## Harry1959

Thanks for the updates. I live near Dayton and usually bring my 14 ft boat, 9.9 up once in April. Put in at the little ramp behind a police shooting range, up river from New Orleans... don’t know what it’s called? Hoping I don’t have any new issues there after all the flood damage.


----------



## Capt. Crude

That little ramp behind the shooting range is Orleans access/launch.


----------



## snag

Man that is one big mess, it will be in May for some of those icebergs to melt. It won’t be a fast or easy clean up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Capt. Crude said:


> That little ramp behind the shooting range is Orleans access/launch.


Thanks for clarifying. I also put in on a bigger ramp just down stream and on the same side of the river, it was more in town. What is that ramp called? Thanks


----------



## Matt63

Maple street I believe. 


Harry1959 said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I also put in on a bigger ramp just down stream and on the same side of the river, it was more in town. What is that ramp called? Thanks


----------



## Capt. Crude

Corey st. On the Maumee side also has a launch


----------



## KaGee

Parks decided yesterday that they are not going to open Buttonwood. That's a shame, but understandable. Only so many $ to go around.


----------



## Matt63

Could park at schroders and walk over possibly without issue.


----------



## Capt. Crude

They said Buttonwood is closed until some of the ice melts so they can survey the damage. While no time table was given, they did not say it was closed for the entire season..


----------



## KaGee

https://www.13abc.com/content/news/Buttonwood-Park-closed-due-to-extensive-ice-damage-507152181.html


----------



## hageman.2

Matt63 said:


> Could park at schroders and walk over possibly without issue.


Schroeder's is just as bad. Entire field was filled with ice from the river to the edge of the hill under State Route 65 (River Road) last week still.


----------



## hageman.2

The parking lot at Ft. Meigs is cleared. In the 10 minutes that I was there this morning around 11 am, there was 1 guy fishing, 2 guys looking and 2 wildlife officers drove through. River is high and muddy.


----------



## Raylaser

Me thinks that is going to be the basic River Report for the next week, hee-hee!


----------



## Dr. Walleye

I wrote a full report on my blog walleyerun.blogspot.com with pictures. During a drive today, I can confirm that Orleans access is blocked at the main entrance. You can drive down the curvy access road to the east and get your hopes up, but farther down, before the split road to the river, is blocked. So it's open for the water treatment workers to get in only. No one can fish there. I posted an article about how Wood County Parks is keeping Buttonwood closed. I contacted them for a timeline but have not heard back yet. I have not yet talked with Todd and Heather about Schroeders but will post on my blog once I call them. The first fish was caught today and taken to Maumee Tackle. River Rd in Maumee is now OPEN, so access to Bluegrass will be allowed once the water recedes. Thanks--Dr. Walleye.


----------



## spikeg79

Visited Sidecut yesterday and took a bunch of pics, here's a handful just to show the damage and the leftover ice. In one of the pics you can see one huge chuck of ice that is on shore. In the last pic I found this big 3 foot long Flathead Catfish along one of the trails quite a ways away from the river, there were several dead fish along the trails, gar, catfish, bullhead, carp, panfish etc... River road is still closed from Riverside Cemetery till Jerome road but it looks like they are just filling the holes with stone temporarily so I'm guessing they can get the road open for the walleye run. The boat launch under I-475 has been repaired and is ready to go. If any of you guys decide to fish early be careful as there is still several huge chunks of ice and the ground is very soft so you can sink in up to your ankle in some spots and some of the concrete stairs are broke and loose.


----------



## trekker

I drove North on 475 today and glanced down there. Pretty crazy sight. I quit fishing the run a few years back, but feel for you that still do. Shame.


----------



## reelwonders

So I'm a NE Ohio guy, but I make an annual pilgrimage with my kids to tent camp at Buttonwood. It's been a tradition now since they were 8, but it sounds like this year may be a washout. Anyone have a similar place, beside Schroeder's? It's become more about the trip than the fishing in the last few years, so a short drive isn't a huge problem....

Thanks in advance


----------



## Matt63

There is maumee bay state park in Oregon not far from river plus other fishing options but not sure what they have as far as tent camping. There is also a koa in luckey oh even closer to the river. Check wood county parks.


----------



## KaGee

The KOA on Luckey Rd. Would be the closest. Buttonwood is closed until further notice. Haven't heard a peep from the lady that runs her campground, but having seen all the damage, I can't imagine they will be open anytime soon.
Maumee Bay State Park is way further and out of the way.

Parking and river access will still be something to overcome.


----------



## Matt63

Maumee bay is not that far. You sound like my friends and family because I live in woodville they say it's way out in the boonies lol


----------



## BFG

Maumee Bay state partk is NOT close to the Maumee river. Gotta be an easy 40 minute drive from the state park to Orleans. 

It's gonna suck for awhile boys and girls.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

check Mary Jane Thursten State Park. That is the closest, it's upstream on the river.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Oak Openings Metropark has some camping spots off of 295 that gets you about 10-15 mins from various access spots. Big Sandy on 295 is a campgroup/RV park that is also close.


----------



## Sasamafras

They are catching them now. Not hot and heavy but we will see.

DND lures posted pic of a limit on Facebook.


----------



## reelwonders

Maumee bay isn’t that far, I live in NE Ohio, but went to school at BG. Distance is relative when the drive in is a couple hours. I have a couple of college friends who live in Perrysburgh, so we may be invading their home for a couple days.


----------



## Matt63

reelwonders said:


> Maumee bay isn’t that far, I live in NE Ohio, but went to school at BG. Distance is relative when the drive in is a couple hours. I have a couple of college friends who live in Perrysburgh, so we may be invading their home for a couple days.


That's what I said but I guess some people think a 30 minute drive is far lol


----------



## reelwonders

It’s all relative. Just needed advice. My boys acted like it was the end of the world when I told them. Thankfully my wife saw and was like, “you’d better go!” (Dad for the WIN!!!!!)


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Schroeder Farm Campground remains closed and will stay closed indefinitely. I am in communication with Todd and Heather. Heather has a facebook page and will post updates too. It's crazy down there--ice still everywhere. Orleans lot is open, but the road to the boat launch remains closed. At least people can walk through the park to fish. Buttonwood will remain closed at the top--no access. Davis Overlook is open, but parking along the road will get you a ticket (unlike last year). But River Rd in Maumee is open and access to Bluegrass is available--it is open today. Thanks--Dr. Walleye


----------



## Dr. Walleye

The Orleans lower lot is now OPEN! People who parked along River Rd in Perrysburg by Davis Overlook all got parking tickets yesterday.


----------



## Northern Reb

Dr. Walleye said:


> The Orleans lower lot is now OPEN! People who parked along River Rd in Perrysburg by Davis Overlook all got parking tickets yesterday.


I was extremely lucky yesterday. I was trying to find a spot at Davis Overlook. When I arrived it was full and as I was beginning to turn around to park along the road with everyone else when someone flagged me down to let me know they were leaving soon. When I left I passed it on and did the same for another who needed a spot.

Local LEO's are in heaven during the run. I was a passenger last yr in a Jeep which obviously had recently been off-roading. An officer followed us from the river and lit us up when we parked at the liquor store. The officer said he pulled us over because the license plate was slightly tilted up  A warning was issued because he could tell we were honest about the plate likely being bent due to off-roading....and we were not violating any other laws.

This is just the start of the run and it doesn't appear parking will get much better anytime soon especially on the P-Burg side.


----------



## Redhunter1012

They are writing tickets by Davis overlook. $15.00 is the cost. Might be worth it, haha.


----------



## Flathead76

Redhunter1012 said:


> They are writing tickets by Davis overlook. $15.00 is the cost. Might be worth it, haha.


That ain't bad. Definitely worth it. Could probably fish early and sell your spot for 15 dollars. Free parking. Lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Redhunter1012 said:


> They are writing tickets by Davis overlook. $15.00 is the cost. Might be worth it, haha.


Lol yepp,I'd pay it!!!!!


----------



## joekacz

Flathead76 said:


> That ain't bad. Definitely worth it. Could probably fish early and sell your spot for 15 dollars. Free parking. Lol


Cheaper than the Browns,Indians or Cav's games! LOL


----------



## sickle

There was an article in the paper that said they are going to try and open up Buttonwood as early as next week, for limited parking. There will be no camping available this year for the run. I drove by there Sunday and it still looks like a tornado went through there!!


----------



## Big Pigs

Orleans is open part of the park is open u can get to the rapids n parking isn't a issue everywhere I went everyone was coming out with Jack's...waters low as **** hopefully this rain rises the water...good luck to everyone

Sent from my RC555L using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Crude

Buttonwood is open!! Like I said not closed the whole season..


----------



## Northern Reb

Capt. Crude said:


> Buttonwood is open!! Like I said not closed the whole season..


I've parked there a couple times this past week. It is a mess, but kudos to the workers who I'm sure worked extremely hard to open most of it to us to park! 

Even with it open parking is still limited on the P-burg side of the river as Buttonwood and Davis Overlook fill up very fast. Fingers crossed that the camp will open soon...I'm ready to get the camper out


----------



## Dr. Walleye

Buttonwood has parking down at the river along the left-hand side. Schroeder Farms Campground and the boat launch open today! Camping is $18 per night or $110 for a week. Parking is $5. Boat launch is $8.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

Is there a chance to have any space bank fishing during a week day at a specific time? I'm seeing that White St access is the best place to bank fish, as I don't have waders and I don't want to spend money on them just to try the walleye run out once. I'm not going to waste my time if I have to stand shoulder to shoulder with other fishermen, so I want to know if I go up on a Tuesday or Wednesday and tried to bank fish, would there be parking and some room to fish, and is there better times than others that it will be less crowded and still have a chance to catch some fish.


----------



## 9Left

If you dont want to stand close to anyone... don't bother going... white street IS a good place if you don't have waders...BUT... it's really only good in high water conditions… Like today and tomorrow at the most ...Then the river will get back down to normal level and you'll be trying to drift the Jig in 12 inches of water or less at White Street...


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

9Left said:


> If you dont want to stand close to anyone... don't bother going... white street IS a good place if you don't have waders...BUT... it's really only good in high water conditions… Like today and tomorrow at the most ...Then the river will get back down to normal level and you'll be trying to drift the Jig in 12 inches of water or less at White Street...


So, it's shoulder to shoulder people at White St on the bank everyday at all hours? It seems I would enjoy fishing in Fremont more.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

There's only one way to find out


----------



## dirtandleaves

Kayaking_Kev said:


> So, it's shoulder to shoulder people at White St on the bank everyday at all hours? It seems I would enjoy fishing in Fremont more.


Fremont gets pretty crowded too


----------



## Matt63

dirtandleaves said:


> Fremont gets pretty crowded too


They Opened Up A Lot more Bank Area to fish taking the dam out. And the golf course across from Roger young is now a park open to public. Watch the video posted it shows how much area there is.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

9Left said:


> If you dont want to stand close to anyone... don't bother going... white street IS a good place if you don't have waders...BUT... it's really only good in high water conditions… Like today and tomorrow at the most ...Then the river will get back down to normal level and you'll be trying to drift the Jig in 12 inches of water or less at White Street...


Have you ever fished Maumee before. Just curious cuz your post makes no sense to me. White street access is one of the deepest parts of the river traditionally fished during the run. You will never ever see it only 12” or less. When the water is high there are very very few spots to bank fish at white street. There’s so much brush and trees along the bank. Plus you cannot fish from the bank while waders are out in front of you which is how everyone fishes white street. Shouldn’t give out info to other members if nothing you post is the truth. The only true info you gave was that white street is good during high water.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Kayaking_Kev said:


> Is there a chance to have any space bank fishing during a week day at a specific time? I'm seeing that White St access is the best place to bank fish, as I don't have waders and I don't want to spend money on them just to try the walleye run out once. I'm not going to waste my time if I have to stand shoulder to shoulder with other fishermen, so I want to know if I go up on a Tuesday or Wednesday and tried to bank fish, would there be parking and some room to fish, and is there better times than others that it will be less crowded and still have a chance to catch some fish.


Yes there are places along the tow path to actually fish from the bank. Just stay clear from wade fisherman if casting from the bank so as not to tangle lines or worse yet snag someone’s waders. 99% of people wade during the run but it can be done from the bank just be careful around people wading. Stop in at Maumee tackle and they could probably point you in the right direction. Just be warned it is a completely different style of fishing than most anything. If your not doing as others you’ll just ruin their day as well as yours. Sit and watch how everyone else is fishing for awhile before casting out. It can get pretty heated out there when a newbie cast out and tangles 12 peoples line with theirs. Been doin the run for as long as I can remember and wouldn’t miss it for anything.


----------



## dirtandleaves

Matt63 said:


> They Opened Up A Lot more Bank Area to fish taking the dam out. And the golf course across from Roger young is now a park open to public. Watch the video posted it shows how much area there is.


It has opened up a lot more area. I was just up there. Still can get crowded. Not like maumee though


----------



## 9Left

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Have you ever fished Maumee before. Just curious cuz your post makes no sense to me. White street access is one of the deepest parts of the river traditionally fished during the run. You will never ever see it only 12” or less. When the water is high there are very very few spots to bank fish at white street. There’s so much brush and trees along the bank. Plus you cannot fish from the bank while waders are out in front of you which is how everyone fishes white street. Shouldn’t give out info to other members if nothing you post is the truth. The only true info you gave was that white street is good during high water.


Yes, i fish it every year, The first time I tried the white street access is when the river was at a normal level… I was almost the only car in the parking lot and the entire bank was open, there's no one fishing there… and when the river is usually 583 or higher the parking lot is choked full of people and you can't find a spot to stand ... so yes it is a good Highwater spot… And you are correct there are some deep holes along the edge of the river at the White Street access ... I stood on that bank last year, during Highwater, in my gym shoes, and caught my limit . There definitely is a lot of brush, but there are also some open areas that you can cast from the shore with no problem. I should have been more clear and said that you should do it on a weekday as there will be less fisherman.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

dirtandleaves said:


> Fremont gets pretty crowded too





dirtandleaves said:


> It has opened up a lot more area. I was just up there. Still can get crowded. Not like maumee though


I decided to give Fremont a try today. I only fished one small area where the rock banks start up by the filtration plant in Roger Young Park. In that little area there were about half dozen people fishing from the banks and 3 more across the river wading. I only saw two fish caught by two different guys fishing with each other about 50-75 yds where the rock banks start. I'll post more info in the next post about my trip.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev

I appreciate all the different answers and understand each of you are going to have different experiences, but it was still helpful.

I'm still a pretty new and inexperienced fisherman, but I have learned a great deal already since I started fishing last year. I started off kayaking and just enjoying the peacefulness of nature and seeing all the fish swimming in the rivers that I was kayaking, got me into fishing last season and I somehow was able to catch over 300 bass.

With my skill level and experience lacking and just the fact I enjoy fishing without people around, I decided to try Fremont, instead of Maumee. Both are about 90 minutes away from me, but after gathering information, Fremont seemed like the best bet for me. 

I fished in Fremont today from 9am to 1pm from Roger Young Park. I didn't catch anything and only saw 2 fish caught while I was there. They were caught about 50 yds from the start of the rock bank, on the rock bank. I'm handicapped in one of my legs from a brain surgery, so I stayed away from climbing on the rocks and fished at the end of the rock bank and it was quite muddy, and it got muddier as you went upstream. There were about a dozen or so people fishing on my side in that area and 3 wading across the river. There is another spot with a parking lot just upstream where the river narrows, that looked like it had quite a few cars in the parking lot. I should of checked that out while I was there, instead of spending my whole time in one small area, but then again it looked more crowded.

I had prepared to fish at the Maumee, so my weights were 3/4 oz and a little too heavy for that river, even with it the flow being a little high, so I resorted to putting a couple of split shots on the line instead. I even tried a weighted jig at one point, but it didn't feel as good. I still lost about 4 or 5 jigs and got snagged a lot more, but most pulled right out. I think I actually came out about even in the jig dept. though, because I ended up finding about 4 of them with the grub still on them and in good shape. None of them I found were floating jigs, like I was using, so I don't know if that's more common for Fremont.

Hopefully I was using the right technique, I should of researched it as much as I did the gear. I would cast upstream and let it drift past me and reel in slowly and sometime give it a few twitches. Any advice on the proper technique would be appreciated.

As a side note, the water under the bridges was definitely class III if not higher. It looked pretty treacherous and I don't think I would want to float my kayak in that section, but some might like it.


----------



## Harry1959

I have fished the Run 7 or 8 times over the last 10-12 years. Last time was year before last. I am contemplating making the 2.5-3 hour trip tomorrow. I have usually put my 14 footer in at Orleans with no issues. I did use the cement ramp just down stream and in town once. I think it’s maple st,
Will I have any new issues with Access to Orleans between 10-12 tomorrow? I assume it’s open. Or would I be better to go to maple street. I’d prefer to stay in that area since I am familiar with that area.
The Maumee tackle site says visibility is a 5......, how muddy is a 5? They used to say visibility 6 inches, a foot etc.
Thanks


----------



## Harry1959

sorry, double posted


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I 


Harry1959 said:


> I have fished the Run 7 or 8 times over the last 10-12 years. Last time was year before last. I am contemplating making the 2.5-3 hour trip tomorrow. I have usually put my 14 footer in at Orleans with no issues. I did use the cement ramp just down stream and in town once. I think it’s maple st,
> Will I have any new issues with Access to Orleans between 10-12 tomorrow? I assume it’s open. Or would I be better to go to maple street. I’d prefer to stay in that area since I am familiar with that area.
> The Maumee tackle site says visibility is a 5......, how muddy is a 5? They used to say visibility 6 inches, a foot etc.
> Thanks


I see what your saying but I believe they mean 5”. It’s only gonna get better between now and tomorrow. I’m still starting out with dark colors in the morning. Christmas lights and motor oil are my go to colors in muddy water.


----------



## Juice

How far will the walleye run up the river? Will they make it to or even past Weirs Rapids &/or Otsego Park?


----------



## Melanochromis

I've caught them in Waterville during the run and sporadically all year up near Grand Rapids.


----------



## dcool

Is nobody catching anything in the river, or are they just being tight lipped about it?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

dcool said:


> Is nobody catching anything in the river, or are they just being tight lipped about it?


The river has been on fire all week. Davis outlook, Bluesgrass, buttonwood and Jerome rapids have been the hotspots. Go to Maumee tackle website for most info.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yea, Bluegrass is hot right now. The line across fro Shroeders has been on fire damn near every day all day


----------



## 9Left

dcool said:


> Is nobody catching anything in the river, or are they just being tight lipped about it?


Lol... tightlipped... about the maumee... lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

9Left said:


> Lol... tightlipped... about the maumee... lol


Lol that's what I was thinking. The quietest this boards ever been in april!


----------



## dcool

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol that's what I was thinking. The quietest this boards ever been in april!


That is the reason I was asking. Haven't been any post or pictures here on OGF. I don't fish the Maumee but do enjoy reading the post and seeing pictures of fish caught.


----------



## WATER FOX

It’s winding down. High water killed us!


----------

